# Iguana has not pooped for 2 months?



## Iguana's Friend (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi

My brother has an iguana, he has researched what she has to eat, he even has this big book written by a man who specializes with Iguanas, his Iguana was called Za... My point is that he knows how to care for, she looks very healthy too and is quite active. Her vivarium is quite small, though. Although he takes her frequently so she spends time in large spaces.

She hasn't pooped for 2 months, though... What's going on??? He said that he knows how to fix this problem, and this is by bathing her in hot water daily... But I'm curious and I think this is more complicated and baths in hot water are not exactly her main requirement. So I'm asking you experienced keepers if you know what all this is about (???)

Thanks.


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*sorry*

im really sorry to here about the iguana i have no idea as i have never had 1 but it does not sound normal and it might be worth ringing a herb vet for advise, hope she poops soon as i know it is worrying you


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Usually a hot bath relievs constipation but given the length of time its been going on take her to the vet.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 20, 2009)

If the hot baths aren't working, try a foot massage 












(joke)

Aye, take the iguana to a vet (preferably one which preaches health before wealth), thats a very long time.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

vet immidiately thats all im going to say : victory:


----------



## Smaug85 (Nov 27, 2008)

he doesn't sound like he knows what he's doing if he hasn't taken the iguana to the vet after 3 months of no pooping.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

yea agree with the vets, and also agree on the warm bath, usually does the trick. and noticed strawberries get mine pooping! maby just the time off the week i give him one or two, but always does a poo after?

what kind of substate is the igg on, is there any chance za could be suffering impaction?


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> yea agree with the vets, and also agree on the warm bath, usually does the trick. and noticed strawberries get mine pooping! maby just the time off the week i give him one or two, but always does a poo after?
> 
> what kind of substate is the igg on, is there any chance za could be suffering impaction?


 
there is a chance any reptile can suffer impaction, I have seen people put sphagnum moss in there iguana enclusures and end up having to go to the vets because the iguana thought it was food...

not implying anything here and I know it sounds daft but some people are lazynand put clean substrate on top of the dirty substrate... where soim chips may siomehow get into there food bowl while doing this and then thinking the iguana isnt daft he wont eat that or, sometimes it will eat without relising...

the fact of the matter is everything can suffer impaction.. even us humans can but we are smarter than to go around eating bark chips lol

Strawberries I never knew that shall bear it in mind for the future...

the point is some iguanas poop every day others once every other week but I have never once herd of an iguana not defecating for two months if this is really the case vetinary consultation is the immediate call of action

: victory:


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*Iguana*

how is your iguana doing has she pooped yet? you must be worried sick, after reading your post it has been playing on my mind.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Usually a hot bath relievs constipation but given the length of time its been going on take her to the vet.



I think its safer to say warm bath....remember this is cold blooded reptile and you dont wanna end up cooking it by mistake.......to us hand hot water can be lethal to reps so i would go with luke warm bathing......

I agree it can help with constipation and bowl movement but a lizard not pooping for 2 months is wrong.......get it to the vets ...it could be impaction and it could die from it......


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Meant warm water usually i go off method of it you cant feel a temp diff between you n water thats about right. As your right about the tap hot water.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

I think these questions should be put into effect.
you say your brother knows what he is doing I cant rightly remember...

1. what has the iguana been eating?
2. How old is the iguana?
3. What is the sex of the iguana? if female it could be egg bound as a possibility..
4. How often is the iguana fed?
5. Is there something you think the iguana may have eaten.
6. What is its temperment licke
7. What are the temps.

Now regardless even if these quetions arnt answerd I still cant see an iguana not pooing for that legnth of time but perhaps someone with more knowledge on iguanas than myself may be able to give an indication and aslo yes we would licke to here what the vet told you.

Would be an education to us all for future reference.: victory:


----------

